# Germany Bundesliga 18-20 January



## OddsPoster (Jan 3, 2013)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
18 Jan 21:30 FC Schalke 04 - Hannover 96 1.75 3.80 4.85 +198  
19 Jan 16:30 1899 Hoffenheim - Borussia M'gladbach 2.70 3.30 2.70 +175  
19 Jan 16:30 VfL Wolfsburg - VfB Stuttgart 2.35 3.40 3.10 +189  
19 Jan 16:30 Bayer Leverkusen - Eintracht Frankfurt 1.67 4.00 5.25 +198  
19 Jan 16:30 Bayern Munich - Greuther Furth 1.13 9.00 21.00 +200  
19 Jan 16:30 1 FSV Mainz 05 - SC Freiburg 2.15 3.40 3.55 +188  
19 Jan 19:30 Werder Bremen - Borussia Dortmund 4.75 3.75 1.77 +198  
20 Jan 16:30 1 FC Nuremberg - Hamburger SV 2.50 3.35 2.90 +187  
20 Jan 18:30 Fortuna Dusseldorf - FC Augsburg 2.40 3.25 3.15 +187


----------

